# Is a bee suit necessary?



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, I've finally convinced my husband that keeping bees is going to be awesome, thus begins my habitual years-long-reasearch-before-obtaining-a-new-creature. I've already started looking at a few videos, and I've downloaded Beekeeping for Dummies to start reading.

He's convinced I should have a complete bee jumpsuit. Can I get by with jeans, a heavy (perhaps flannel?) long-sleeved shirt, some gloves, and a veil? I don't know how well bees can sting through clothing, although I do know that honey bees tend to be fairly docile.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

You can work a hive without any gear at all. I had a hive knocked over by a cow and put it back together without using anything. I do not recommend this. 

I would get the hive tools, smoker, metal hive bar, bee brush and a bee suit. You will feel more comfortable with it on and if you are relaxed the bees will be calmer. 

I got a bunch of tyvek paper suits that last a couple of years if you are careful.


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

If you are new to bees get a suit or at the minimum a head veil.

When you are calm you will work the bees slow and easy getting used to how to work them without getting them worked up. Some hives you can bash with a bat and they will be calm....others will bounce off you the moment you pry the lid off.< get rid of these bees by replacing the queen>

I still cover my face at all times, but my arms and hands are usually uncovered. Start covered and uncover as you gain more experience if you want to.

Forgot to mention. Jeans and flannel can work well just be sure the ends are snug to prevent bees from climbing up inside your pants legs or arm sleeves.

Mav


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

When I started a few years ago, I got a veil and thought that would be enough, but I really found that I was much more comfortable in a full suit. Although, it isn't always necessary, there have been a few times that I was thankful I was fully suited. The thing is you never know when that time is until you're already in the midst of it.

Just my 2 cents.
downhome


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

It depends on a number of variables. A nice colony can be worked in shorts and a T shirt, no smoke/veil. A mean colony will make you wonder if they even make a sting proof outfit. The same nice colony can be mean as a snake if you go out to work them the morning after they spent all night fighting off a skunk attack.

My minimal clothing for working a hive is boots,jeans,long sleeved shirt, veil and smoker. On a swarm call, I often just go in shorts and a T shirt (just to witness the terrified bystanders reaction). Before working a hive I observe it from about 10 feet away and pay attention to the guard bees. Their reaction to my presence gives me a good idea on their current mood.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've only recently started being around bees and helping a friend (more like learning from him) work his hives... He's been doing it for years and years, He takes stings and you can't tell at all he's been stung.. I don't get how he doesn't even flinch.. .

He still wears a veil though and makes me always wear one. I got why the last time I helped him. He's got a couple of fairly hot hives, but he doesn't want to do anything with them because they are his strongest hives, and he lost about half his hives over the winter.. .

When he opened up the hotter hives, a few guard bees spent the whioe time bouncing off your face.. or at least trying.. I've been around them a couple of times before without a hood when he had a bee club day at his place. If they get in your hair, especially near your ears, it's very disconcerting... so I have come to really like a hood... 

I've also learned the hard way, it's pretty smart to tuck your pants at least into your socks.. I've had a few bees climb up my pant leg to my knee before I realized it.. I got them out without being stung, but I sure wasn't enjoying the thrill of the dance.. 

I feel comfortable without a suit, but I've been learning why at least a hood and tucking in your socks is a good idea.. I know I would have been stung in the head a few times.. Especially since I have long hair and bees seem to get tangled in it pretty easily.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks, y'all.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

A bee suit is not necessary, however it sure makes things alot calmer.

Whatever you do - ALWAYS wear a veil. You do not want to get stung in or near the eyes.

I've been beekeeping for about 4 years now. I started out with the cheap Tyvek suits - you can get them cheap on EBAY. When they are new, the suits are almost stingproof. But as they get used, bees are better able to hold on and poke their stinger in. The only problem with the Tyvek is they are HOT!

I've just reached the point this year that I'm going all out and actually buying a good bee suit. I've had several hot hives in the past - while they aren't nice to work with, the hot hives seem to be the ones who produce all the honey! I've gotten tired of my Tyvek suit and veil - that no matter how careful I am to tuck the veil in the suit or the suit around the veil - the bees still find their way in. It's VERY unnerving to realize a bee has gotten INTO your veil and the only thing you can think of is when it's going to decide to quit trying to get out and come in towards your face to sting you.

The new suit I'm getting has the veil that is zippered on. Once I get it, those bees can try to get inside, but it's virtually impossible for them to do so.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

I've had a jacket with zippered veil and now use a full suit with zippered veil. It's just easy to slip it on over anything (or very little when it's hot out). Works great and breathes a WHOLE lot better than Tyvek...those things get HOT in a hurry.

Only advice I have with the full suits is to keep an eye on the stitching for the zippered veil. I just had to resew it. Luckily I caught it at home and not in the middle of working a hive LOL...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Most bee keepers I know and myself find suits to hot and make you want to hurry up the operation and mis things or get the girls all worked up. 
I wear boots, long jeans, a t shirt with a light color dress shirt with long sleeves, gloves helmet with veil. I only wear pant leg closures when doing a bee removal or cleaning up a laying worker hive, the only time I feel bees get that low. I also wear sleeve garters so the bees don't go down in the cuff of the gloves which they really like to do and get pinched. 

Swarms are pretty much gentil bees. I used to tell people that as I gathered them But Kare made me stop cause she would get stung no sooner the words left my mouth.



The two colonys to the left of the colony with the red box were just moved in from about 100 yards down the trail, Note the grass in the entrance.






We also rarely use smoke on our bees, We much prefur to pop the covers and mist them with syrup. We do keep the smoker handy near by just in case.

 Al


----------



## TBsRule (May 7, 2013)

Just another 2 cents: A friend at work got me into bees sometime ago. He smoked but did not wear any veil, gloves, etc. Being stung before, I opted for the helmet, gloves and a light pair of coveralls. To make a long story short my friend became allergic to bee venom after being stung numerous times so with trips to the hospital then having to keep sting kit on hand he ultimately gave up his bee keeping. Enjoy though, bees are fun to work with.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I wear a mosquito shirt with hood.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

wear what YOU are comfortable with when your working the girls .. I have had bees for 8 years ,, have 3 full suits ,, but only had one on once ,,,, I take my shirt off , as girls go up under it as I never tuck it in .. but this is how I'M comfortable . I am not gentle when I go in a hive , never have been from the first hive , kids say here comes the bear when I head out to the hives .. but I'm comfortable working them like this .. so as I said ""wear what YOU are comfortable with when your working the girls ""


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

I started working hives as a 12 yr old kid. Used a smoker and long sleeves and pants at first. Wasn't long before it was shorts and t-shirts. It just depends on your temperament. You will get stung and if you learn to just take it, you won't get stung much. the worst thing is to panic. I don't know if it is the rapid movement or sweat or what, but the bees know.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Ever hear do as I say, not as I do? I recommend a hooded jacket with veil combo. Ga. is much too hot for a full suit. After getting too many stings, it can warp your mind, as it has mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

I do not have my hives going now, not for a few years. I am hoping to get back to it if my health improves. DS worked the hives with me and one advantage to the bee suit is that you can spot and gently brush off any bees that want to hang on for a trip to the house. I never got stung, ds did multiple times until it didn't bother him anymore. I don't know why they were able to sting him through his suit but not me through mine. They were matching bee suits.
I have to say that if I can get back to it I would love to be able to work the hives without a suit on hot days.
Have fun with your research.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

My husband wears tyvec & reg hat/veil. I wear a long sleeve white shirt over my shirt w/jeans. My veil is one I made f/tule that fits over a hat. We like wearing the disposable gloves. We wear them a long time before we throw them away. They are just easier to wash...honey is sticky!


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

the best way to check a hive lol


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

I just got my bees last Saturday. I am using a TBH and I installed them with only a veil. I have been in the hive twice since then and only used a veil. But I have also worked early in the morning when it is cool and they are not moving about much.

Also for what its worth, so far I have been pretty much into what I was doing and not paying attention to the bees flying around me. But when I installed them, my son was off a good was taking a few pics for me and he got popped just above the eye. 

I am a firm believer that if you are afraid, they know it. I wasnt , but Zach was nervous. 

I do have a full suit on order, just in case.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

no1cowboy said:


> the best way to check a hive lol
> (pic)


This has to be the greatest thing I've seen all week. :rock:


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

If there are Africanized bees anywhere near your area, definitely get a good suit and a veil that zips to it. Last time I got into the bee hives I was all suited up but forgot to zip the veil all the way around and got 20 stings mostly to the back of my neck before I could get away from them.

In an area where there are Africanized bees, they will mate with your nice docile bees, and in no time flat you will find your nice calm bees have turned into something else.

I have a good friend who manages this problem by checking her hive frequently and killing all new queen cells. Obviously I need to learn how to do that.

But I definitely will not be working bees again without being completely suited up and having the veil zipped all the way around.


----------



## Knoxen (Jan 23, 2009)

Some beekeepers have sufficiently gentle bees that they can get away with little safety gear (as others have demonstrated).

If you do not have gentle bees, jeans and a longsleeved shirt will not cut it as they will find their way in - in between buttons and where one garment meets another. Jeans or sweat pants and a proper beejacket may suffice.

In the general case (not necessarily aimed at the OP) - if someone can't make the commitment to buy a beesuit they are unlikely to be committed enough to care for their colonies.

This may not apply to you, but a general comment


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

as I said before ,,,, its up to you try it with no suit , then vial ,full suit ,, my wife ,,, kids grand kids all help with the hives ,, none of us wear
vial , no suit ,, no gloves ,,, so wear what you feel comfortable with ,, that is the only way you will enjoy bee keeping ...


----------



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

no1cowboy said:


> the best way to check a hive lol


AHHHAAAHAAAHAAAA ......

Now that's FUNNY!!!!:hysterical:


----------



## NewBeeUniversity (5 mo ago)

I know this is an old thread, but I came across this today and get asked about this a lot. I teach many NewBees about beekeeping and sadly many see experienced beekeepers (our brand new beekeepers who have not yet learned their lesson the hard way) online working bees without any protection and think that is the way to go. Some will even get a nuc or package and think that the bees will always be as docile as they were when newly installed. This is NOT the case. AS a colony grows the number of guard bees grows and the aggression can also grow, no not always but more times than not. There are also dearths where nectar is not readily available and even bad weather days that can make a colony more aggressive than the last time it was inspected. All this to say, A new beekeeper should learn to first work their bees from the protection of a bee suit. If you are feeling comfortable Just a jacket, blue jeans and gloves will work great, a full suit is not needed. Using a jacket instead of a full suit will go a long way to make things cooler. Also a quality jacket instead of a cheap cotton or 3-layer jacket will make a huge difference. I love my ComfortPro suit. It is cooler and lighter weight than my old 3 layer suits from Dadant and GLory Bee. It has made such a huge difference wearing it in the bee yard and I do not get stings through it. They have a website https://comfortprosuits.com/ 

Then if you have kept bees for a few years and are wanting to shed some layers you can consider, from your years of experience with your bees, going gloveless and if that works for you after a while you can move to just a veil. The most experienced beekeepers I know still wear veils, because their experience has taught them it is needed. Happy Beekeeping Everyone!


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I last posted here in 2013. A few things have changed.

I have a white jacket that I like a lot. Its label says 'Dadant bi-swing durable press jacket' Not sure about what all that means. It is white denim with a collar. The hood can zipper on or off. With the hood removed it makes a nice wind breaker. 

If I have a farm logo, I think the logo on this jacket would look sharp in public.

Before when I was wearing a mosquito jacket w/ hood the netting would often drape across my glasses. But with this hood the screen supports itself, so it is not on my face.

This jacket while I am wearing jeans, and then gloves are all I need for truly aggressive insects.

A month ago I went to hitch up my livestock trailer when I spotted that wasps had built a nest in the hitch receiver. I put on my Dadant jacket with hood and gloves, and strapped my backpack 'pulsefire' flame thrower on and those wasps did not have a chance.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

In Arizona, every hive left out in the open has been taken over by Africanized Honey Bees. They kill dogs, cats, wild animals, cattle, and two or three humans every year. You wear what you like, I'll keep my bee suit.


----------

